# Floyd County hogs



## castandblast (Oct 4, 2010)

I own some land around armuchee. We just had a ton of hogs come through our land this summer. We shot a couple, now they are completely gone. Iv only seen one hog there before and it just passed through. Has anyone else seen any before or lately?


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 4, 2010)

had some come through a few years back. havent seen any until the other day i spooked one on the mountain.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 6, 2010)

johns mountain?


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 14, 2010)

Now i cant tell u everything. haha No on the other side of 27


----------



## castandblast (Oct 26, 2010)

i was just wondering what mountian you were refering to. I have my own private land. Just haven't heard of many hogs in floyd county, but man were they there on my place. Then poof they were gone. we did manage to kill a couple


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont think there is alot but they seem to come through now and then


----------

